# Acer Notebook - Poulsbo

## Prenj

Im trying to reinstall linux of some kind on my crappy Poulsbo-based Acer Notebook, 2-3 years ago I had a snapshot of drivers and kernel that were _mostly_ working, but it seems that the Poulsbo support is actually worse nowadays, I just cant seem to get both wireless and gfx acceleration working.

I was trying ubuntu and fedora, and I wonder if things are any better in gentoo-land. I used gentoo way back in 1.4, but I wouldnt mind setting it up, maybe even build packages on my desktop, if I knew that in the end it would work.

Anyone out there with working Poulsbo drivers?

----------

## asturm

Dunno about its state, but there is some poulsbo KMS support inside the linux kernel now. Your best bet would be to use the latest available kernel.

----------

## Prenj

Yeah, I guess, thanks for the tip, I will try and build with latest kernel and see how it goes from there

----------

